# Hello?! Wheres My Group Buy Thread Gone?



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I could sware I left a group buy thread for Volks wheels here and now its gone  someone had a winge no doubt.. :bawling:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

your not allowed to do GB unless your a trader i believe


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Check your PMs, you should have one from Moleman. All GBs need pre-approval (you don't necessarily need to be a trader but there are procedures).


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

what like "red tape" ?! this is a forum not the house of commons :lamer:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/107565-group-buy-note.html


----------

